# When is the best time to stop letting your pregnant cat outside?



## Lemspa (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi there,
I have a 2 year old abyssinian queen who is expecting her first litter. she is approximately 30 days currently. Even though she is an outdoor cat at times, we made sure she was kept inside during her heat to ensure the stud is the only father. Now I would like to know when I should start to keep her inside permenantly? thank you, advice would be appreciated


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I must admit I'm surprised your pedigree cat is allowed outside at all! I assume you mean free roaming and not an enclosed garden? 
If she were mine I wouldn't be allowing her to roam at all. So yes, I'd keep her in from now on unless you have a cat proof garden or enclosure.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am shocked you allow your queen to mix with random cats at any time. She could catch Felv, FIV, herpesvirus, calicivirus or other infectious diseases with disastrous consequences for her kittens.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lemspa said:


> Hi there,
> I have a 2 year old abyssinian queen who is expecting her first litter. she is approximately 30 days currently. Even though she is an outdoor cat at times, we made sure she was kept inside during her heat to ensure the stud is the only father. *Now I would like to know when I should start to keep her inside permenantl*y? thank you, advice would be appreciated


I'm assuming this is an active registered pedigree queen ,if so surely she should never have been allowed to "free roam" ,not that I think any unneutered female should be allowed to "free roam"


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Question from me...

How do you know the stud is the father to the kittens due?

Did you keep her indoors 3 days before you noticed her in season?

I have read your past threads on here regarding breeding.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@buffie,

I'm not sure she is an active queen, but could be wrong.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> @buffie,
> 
> I'm not sure she is an active queen, but could be wrong.


I don't for one minute think you're wrong ,


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Personally she shouldn't be going out at all during the pregnancy.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I would keep her in now until after the birth. If she got lost she could end up having her kittens outside and alone. Also, there are people out there who would see a clearly pregnant pedigree cat and see pound signs and grab her so they could sell her babies on Gumtree. I would not let her out.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

In my opinion she should never have been outside, pregnant or not!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yikes. Well, definitely keep her in from today. If you plan to spay her after this litter, then book her in before you let her out again.

If not, then I suggest you keep her indoors from now on and/or arrange some cat proofing for your garden so she cannot roam unrestricted.

She will probably want to go out again after the kittens are born, but she can become pregnant again while still nursing the litter so do not let her out.

If not already done, I'd suggest getting her tested for FIV and FeLV as if she is positive for either of these diseases then you need to know for the kittens' sake as well as her own. The vet can do a blood test for these diseases.


----------

